# Double Meanings in Character Names



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2003)

I was wondering if a lot of people try to make their character names have double meanings by changing the spelling of a common word or phrase, but keeping the phonetics somewhat close...

Here's an example...  
Donatella Novoti  =  Don't Tell Nobody

Any of you care to throw out one of yours?
--sam


----------



## Zentermi (Mar 22, 2003)

Lemetyd Tolrence


----------



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2003)

Karlis Vispers


----------



## hammymchamham (Mar 22, 2003)

I had a Druid who's name was Shaitan. Thats arabic for Satan. Otherwise I usually just throw some letters together until it looks cool.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 22, 2003)

One of my players named his 2E skyrider paladin,  Sir Mojo Rising.


----------



## Gez (Mar 22, 2003)

I've seen of these boards (in a "silly name" thread), someone mentionning Hazzint bin Layyd, an adventurer desperately trying to get promiscuous with young women. And of course, all the pseudo-Asian names like Wong Wey. There was a lot of pseudo-Chinese joke names. In French, it's easier with pseudo-Japanese (Yamamoto Kaderape: my motorcycle skidded; Futele Okasho: throw them in jail).


----------



## Balgus (Mar 22, 2003)

I had a player play a dwarven fighter once named *Bier Kegg.*


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 22, 2003)

Hakyn Slash the Orc Barbarian

Hewint Datterway the gnome thief

Mik Elmyers the geekboy and serial killer (great NPC he was too)


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 22, 2003)

i play a sorcerer named kuhlun (cullin') and when he got a kangaroo rat familiar my wife suggested i name him dugang, so it became (cool 'n da gang) 

 (is thta too much wordplay and not enuf double meaning?)


----------



## Talath (Mar 22, 2003)

Freyamal Legasuramont

(Fry em' all - Let God Sort Em' Out)


----------



## Enceladus (Mar 22, 2003)

Dick Fitzwell







Sorry.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 22, 2003)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *One of my players named his 2E skyrider paladin,  Sir Mojo Rising.*




We've had a fighter in our campaign for the past 19 years with that name as well.   I also once played an assassin named Elaskah in a campaign.   He was a gnome, who prided himself in his reputation, his catch phrase being "Everybody's heard of Nome, Alaska".


----------



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *i play a sorcerer named kuhlun (cullin') and when he got a kangaroo rat familiar my wife suggested i name him dugang, so it became (cool 'n da gang)
> 
> (is thta too much wordplay and not enuf double meaning?) *




That's exactly what I was going for...  

--sam


----------



## Breakdaddy (Mar 22, 2003)

I was always partial to Hugh Badaxe


----------



## Mort (Mar 22, 2003)

My friend's longest running Heroes Unlimited character was named Richard Cranium. 
Not all the other players put it together right away but they got there eventually.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 22, 2003)

Heh... these are cool.

Only one that I can recall... I once named a Paladin character Drae Gonshou just to tempt my Dungeon Master at the time.  It worked, too... I got eaten by a White Wyrm around 6th level.


----------



## Xeriar (Mar 22, 2003)

In an L5R campaign I played a kid named (Tsuruchi) Noname.

In OpenRPG I wander around with Noname as my handle, people tell me to get a name


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 22, 2003)

My brother's alter ego is an Honor Knight named Sir Honorable...which he is not.

My favorite character's name is Angcuru(surprise, surprise)(not the angcuru in our game, blackshirt), which is Quenya(elven) for 'Iron Skill'.

It could mean that his skill is exceedingly overpowering, or that he is skilled with iron, i.e. a blade. Plus the name sounds neat, and is unique. HA!


----------



## Bugaboo (Mar 22, 2003)

I remember some guy who used to visit these boards who went by the name Lingus the Cunning.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 22, 2003)

Nice one on his part.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 22, 2003)

Once had an elven archer name Nevarmis.  I was young and thought it was clever.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 22, 2003)

I know I'm gonna catch flak from blackshirt for this....

Johnny the Homicidal Maniac.

need I say more?


----------



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2003)

Hey... actual comic book characters don't count.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 22, 2003)

I KNEW he stole that from somewhere.

Dwarf with a Tengu Mask, a rocket launcher, murderous tendencies, and Terrets?


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Mar 22, 2003)

I did pregens for a beer and pretzels type of dungeon crawl once.

They all ended up with names like:
Don John Crowler (fighter)
Basil Le Vez (dwarf fighter)
Ilfindem Ferya (ranger)
Sehrgut Musikspieler (bard--I could get away with more if I didn't use english 

I try to avoid that kind of thing in serious games.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Mar 22, 2003)

I told you that I misappropriated the name Johnny the Homicidal Maniac from a comic.

Just be glad I didn't make a character named Filler Bunny. 

Angcuru had a shapeshifter named Pholus.


----------



## Gizzard (Mar 22, 2003)

I chose LoFan to be the name of my Monk.  I'm not sure exactly how insulting that term is now, feel free to chip in on the issue if you speak Cantonese.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 22, 2003)

I said it before and I'll say it again, DREW! A _phallus_ is a symbol of masculinity! A GUN COULD BE A PHALLIC SYMBOL! It does not mean a _dong_!

Pholus - Phallus.....damn you are sick-minded!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Mar 22, 2003)

IIRC, I wasn't the first one to call that character Phallus.  I was just the one who laughed the hardest.

The dubious honors of being the first goes to Chris Schlagger.

And you've had other names too.  I won't even bring those into the discussion.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2003)

Yaeg Urmyster


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 22, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *I was just the one who laughed the hardest.*




I think that honor belonged to Rikky. Remember how at the beginning of each session he would, before handing me my character sheet(keep in mind that he said character names while handing out sheets): quite down the room, chuckling to himself and holding back tears of laugher, then slowly and with great gesture hand the sheet to me, say "*Phallus.*", and proceed to start pounding the table in laughter? You just gave us a 3-5 second dose of that hyena-laugh of yours.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Mar 22, 2003)

OK, I concede you that point.  I laughed second hardest, it lost all it's humor except to me and Ricky.

Phallus.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2003)

Fa'ae Lus


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 22, 2003)

You brought this upon yourself.....

_Elmo_


----------



## blackshirt5 (Mar 22, 2003)

I never named a character Elmo.  That was given to me one day, remember, when Ricky got me laughing so hard I stopped breathing for a minute?


----------



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2003)

Nonna Mia = My Grandmother (italian)

--sam


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you for reminding me of that.  That's a day that I shall not soon forget.

What was it that he had said, anyway?

By the way....you need to get back into contact with Rikky. He's just too awesome a gamer to let slip through our fingers, so to speak.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Mar 22, 2003)

Ask Ron.  Ricky said he's not interested.  probably because Gina, Billy, and Pat don't like me.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 22, 2003)

*Power Word : Innuendo*

What if they all die in some horrible non-you related 'accident'?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Mar 22, 2003)

He'd find some way to blame the TFAA(Tragic Fiery Automobile Accident, a Pentex term for assassination by means of an "accident") on me, I'm sure.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 23, 2003)

What if we lay the blame on Pat's Ex-drill sergeant. he must have caused that guy enough stress to want pat.....gone...


----------



## blackshirt5 (Mar 23, 2003)

And what, we just blame Gina and Sobaldo as Collateral Damage?


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 23, 2003)

nigh-innocent semi-bystanders, is what I was thinking.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 23, 2003)

*idiots come to mind*

What about blaming Scalp? His tiny mind is the sort to seek revenge against a midget who called his how-do-you-do small.


our conversations must be quite interesting to on-lookers.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Mar 23, 2003)

good idea.  Or just have Ron invite Ricky to a game that you're running, and we'll transition him slowly into my game as well.  Gotta try not to let him know that I'll be present though.  And don't let him invite along anybody from the old group.

Or for sheer psychotic elimination, if we could find Phil, we'd be in like Flynn.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Mar 23, 2003)

Okay, to put this thread back on track...

I maintain a Monk named Ki'Lo'Ni (from 'Boot to the Head' "Tai Quan Leap is the Wine of Purity, not the vinegar of Hostility, do you know who said that?  Ki'Lo'Ni, the great teacher" "Yeah well a good offense is the best defense.  You know who said that?  Mel, the cook on Alice!"

My girlfriend in high school's brother played monks in our old 1E game, but couldn't be bothered with character names at the time.  So I met "Spiffy the Nifty Monk", "Spiffy the Niftier Monk", and a small parade of sunsequent spiffy-based monks. 

Not really clever word play, but cute.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 23, 2003)

bringing Phylllis in will only complicate the matter......although he HAS already attempted to kill one person in that group, before they split up, that is. He might have harbored some resentment for those 3....just the scapegoat we are looking for.


A note to the mods: Just having a conversation, SURELY not conspiring to eliminate some poor excuses for human beings.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 23, 2003)

Angcuru and blackshirt...  if you want to discuss old gaming buddies... please do so via e-mail... 

Now back to your original programming...

Eura Syko

--sam


----------



## blackshirt5 (Mar 23, 2003)

Sorry, we kinda got off on a tear there.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 23, 2003)

That's OK... it happens... one easy way to get around that is to post something on topic... along with the off-topic stuff...

Like this...
Parsi Moneus


--sam


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 23, 2003)

Well, this guy Rich we call scalp since he has a thing for anyone with a high forehead or receding hairling. Also his beard looks like he scaped a squirrel and stuck it's tail on his chin.

THERE! That's somewhat on-topic.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 23, 2003)

Percy Nickedy  

--sam


----------



## Lalato (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks Angcuru...  that's the spirit!!!
--sam

Ael Mho = Elmo... but if it's listed last name first...  it's Mho, Ael... or More Ale

--sam


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 23, 2003)

Dwarven Wizard named Aleminster


----------



## Kaffis (Mar 24, 2003)

My brother made a Barbarian he insisted on naming Nye Envinsable..


----------



## Breakstone (Mar 24, 2003)

Male Dwarf Barbarian = Harry Ollover

Female Half-Orc (anything) = Miss Tersmith

Male Monk = Martial Artz

Female Monk = Sue Nami (not me)


----------



## Tauric (Mar 24, 2003)

I had a 2e hob-er-halfling theif named Frank N. Sense.  He had a pet cat named Myrrh


----------



## Zander (Mar 24, 2003)

I had a CoC detective called Mr Ree and his sidekick was called Miss de Meana.


----------



## Siridar (Mar 24, 2003)

One of my players once named his Cleric, "Medyk the Cleric". 

After that character died he made another Cleric, "Gonnadye". Don't remember what the first name was.


----------



## bret (Mar 24, 2003)

Recently had to come up with a name for a Dwarf in a new campaign. Looking for a name, I reviewed the examples in the PHB. Couldn't believe it  when I saw the clan name Torunn.

So I called the character Bjorn Torunn.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 24, 2003)

Those are great.  

Timpar Alfewg  = Temporal Fugue

maybe someone else can come up with a better spelling...

--sam


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 24, 2003)

I had a dwarven cleric/fighter named Ramic, and his goal was to be knighted so he could be Sir Ramic (ceramic). 
Yeah, its bad, but I was bored when I came up with it...


----------



## scholz (Mar 24, 2003)

Years ago a player in my game had a theif named
"Fox Paws" also spelled "Faux Pas."

I thought that was pretty clever.
-S


----------



## shadow (Mar 24, 2003)

Well I often have significant names in my campaign.  I the campaign world that I'm working on right now I'm planning to have a powerful evil wizard/darklord named "Thanatos" (Greek for death).


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 24, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> *I had a dwarven cleric/fighter named Ramic, and his goal was to be knighted so he could be Sir Ramic (ceramic).
> Yeah, its bad, but I was bored when I came up with it...  *




 gotta love that


----------



## Dimenhydrinate (Mar 24, 2003)

Had a female necromancer named....        (wait for it)


Myra Mains..


thank you, thank you. I will be here all night. Don't forget to tip your wait staff.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 24, 2003)

My brother once played a dwarven fighter named Raip Ma'sheen. He died REAL quick.  

he also played a human thief named Yur'rihnuhl Kaihk.


----------



## Michael Tree (Mar 24, 2003)

In junior high school I played a string of characters, all called Umar the Unkillable.  And no, none of them were.

Right now, I'm dying to play a new superhero game, so I can bring in Ricochet.  Of course, his secret identity is Richard O'Shea.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 24, 2003)

that's just wrong!

What about Uber the Manslayer?


----------



## Shadowdancer (Mar 25, 2003)

My first character was a fighter named Dirk Stryker.

A friend of mine once had a necromancer named H'taed (just Death spelled backwards).

I currenly have a bard named Arianna. Aria (like the song) + anna.


----------



## fusangite (Mar 25, 2003)

I've never really thought of English pun-based names. I called one avaricious sorceror Ash Nazg Grimbatul; other characers I've played or GM'ed have constructed their names out of Latin and Greek roots.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 25, 2003)

yeah, Mr. One Ring to Find Them must have had a hard time introducing himself.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 25, 2003)

You mean...
Mr. Wanreng Tufyndem...  

--sam


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 25, 2003)

we're about to see an inverse relationship between the number of stab wounds I give you and the amount of sanity you people show.....


----------



## jonesy (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh these are bad, but here goes:

Dwarven barbarian Humon Gous.

The great wizard Fy Orbal.

Ogre shaman called Kreyt Helor.

The kender Stolin Praporty.

The valiant knight Ran Awayn Hides.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 25, 2003)

My grandmother's character in both AD&D games she played in was Medi the Cleric...not obvious at all...lol.

My pal nathan has had a few just plain odd names in the one-shots we've had--Shemdog Queerdoh, Pendulum... to just name a few.

And now some complete just fun names: 

Jack Mehoff
Amanda Hugginkiss
Harry Ballzanja
Hugh Jass
Seymore Butts

and my alltime favorite... i'd love to hear this at a karate tounrament on the PA system...

Will Master James Bashien please report to the center ring?  Master Bashien, please report to the center ring.

*goes and hides from eric's grandama*


----------



## Dimenhydrinate (Mar 25, 2003)

Then there was Darketh

He was a knight...


----------



## Bagpuss (Mar 25, 2003)

I played a Halfling Ranger called Kurzer Jäger.

Bagpuss is my Nosferatu character its sort of a contraction of "Bag of Puss"

I had a french noble drunk in Flashing Blades called Demi Jean.

That's about it.


----------



## Seule (Mar 25, 2003)

I just started playing Sergei "Rims" Korsakov in a Spycraft game.

In a D&D game I play in, there's General Electric and the Lamps of Pelor: Four knights named Sir Kull, Sir Loin, Sir Cumference and Sir Prise.  Their four squires are named Flint, Steel, Wick and Tallow, for without them the Lamps of Pelor could not burn.
General Electric's horse is named Tungsten.

Very silly.

  --Seule


----------



## Reika (Mar 26, 2003)

In one game I ran, I had a couple of NPCs that were lazy sods, who were very minor criminals. They were called Jack Riff and Raff Daniels.

They were my most popular NPCs for the longest time.


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Mar 26, 2003)

A couple Star Trek RPG names come to mind.

T.A. Guy - Full name is Thomas Anderson Guy.  In actuality, the name was Throw Away Guy, just another red shirt doomed to be beamed into space or turned into a cube then crushed or whatever. We went through a couple copies of him.

Hubbub Bub - A fairly unsophisticated android named from a line in a Buggs Bunny cartoon, as in, "Whats all the hubbub.....bub???"

Ultra Maroon - Identical to Bub, he got his name in the same manner.


----------



## Impeesa (Mar 26, 2003)

In a Robotech game, I saw Jazminder Pindunderjeep and Inder Balzdeep.

Oh, and silly pseudo-asian names just sort of roll off the tongue, don't they...  let's see here...

Sum Gai
Hung Wei Lo
Qait Fat
Da Qing
Lao Zhe
Lo Hung Dong
Dum Gai

Apologies to Brian Clevinger. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## Pirotess (Mar 26, 2003)

My friends kid brother actually ran these:

Sir Render O'Die
Ben Dover

Yeah, I know it hurts...


----------



## D'arc DeWinter (Mar 26, 2003)

My first ever D&D character was a cleric named Pete the Pious.

A friend of mine ran a high elven bard named Nada, which stood for: Not Another Drow Assassin.


----------

